# Recommended off road driving courses?



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi all. I'm really keen to do a proper off road driving course - not one of the tourist days dune bashing but a serious course in driving and recovery techniques. Has anyone done one that they can recommend?

Thanks in advance :car:


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Haven't used them myself but Offroad Zone runs courses. You can either use your own car or trash up one of theirs.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Don't use Off Road Zone.

Ever.

Join a club like Dubai 4X4 dot COM or www.me4x4.com both are highly recommended. If you want names and contact numbers pm me.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh and Sparky, the guys I'm on about, are these guys, up at big red today.

The driver is a Desert Challenge competitor for many years now (who taught me to drive in the desert).

And no, you don't need a Predator - but Saluki Motorsports will sell you one - he taught me in a Jeep.


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Sparky,

I went on a newbie drive with the Dubai Offroaders club. It is free and a really good experience. They do these drives most Fridays. All u need is a 4*4 .. This is page on facebook: Login | Facebook


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

​Thanks Andy, I'll look them up :clap2:


----------



## newbie913 (Aug 31, 2010)

Dubai Offroaders | Welcome – this is what I was talking about..


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks newbie!


----------

